# Stick Sparring



## giggskadabra (Jan 24, 2016)

Video of me and My good friend and training partner paul doing some stick sparring, we both practice russian all round fighting which is a competitive melee system that incorporates both armed and unarmed combat. see what you think


----------



## drop bear (Jan 24, 2016)

Eye protection?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, even going as light as you guys were, I'd still vote for fencing masks. Accidents do happen.

Maybe it's a side effect of the fact that you were trying to go light, but some of your mechanics seemed more suited for saber than for stick. I saw blows land which might have been effective cuts, but wouldn't have done much with a stick.

What were you using for sticks? Looked like it might have been some kind of light plastic.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 24, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Yeah, even going as light as you guys were, I'd still vote for fencing masks. Accidents do happen.
> 
> Maybe it's a side effect of the fact that you were trying to go light, but some of your mechanics seemed more suited for saber than for stick. I saw blows land which might have been effective cuts, but wouldn't have done much with a stick.
> 
> What were you using for sticks? Looked like it might have been some kind of light plastic.


Yea I agree eye protection and is are they stick fighting or sabre playing just using sticks?
More linear movement compared to what I am accustom to with few attacks to the weapon hand when available.


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys the style is based on russian sabre, so that should explain why the strikes look the way they do. I do agree fencing masks should be worn and its a priority for us to buy these asap

The sticks are literally just pvc conduit pipe bound in electrical tape (a bit ghetto i know) but these are light enough for sparring and cheap enough to replace


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have to be nosy and ask what the 'RAF UK' bit is? (being ex RAF like ) are you based in Liverpool?


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 24, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I have to be nosy and ask what the 'RAF UK' bit is? (being ex RAF like ) are you based in Liverpool?


Hey man sorry it stands for Russian all round fighting it explains more in the videos descriptions and yes i am based in liverpool  but obviously not with the airforce


----------



## Danny T (Jan 24, 2016)

giggskadabra said:


> Hey man...


Oh oh. 
Tez is a she...not a he... Quick apologize before she notices.


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 24, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Oh oh.
> Tez is a she...not a he... Quick apologize before she notices.


Eeek my bad my own fault for being presumptious


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol, no worries, I must admit I've never come across Russian Stick fighting, looks interesting. Hard to imagine Scousers fighting though says she laughingly!
We used to have a Liverpool regiment, the Kings, here and they were always fighting bless them.
A few years back I was at at Angerr Management MMA fight night, they put a stick fighting 'demo' on, it really got the crowd going it was fierce!


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 24, 2016)

Look it up on youtube maxim shatunov has all the best videos of raf its all quite brutal. And yeah us scousers love a bit of fisticuffs haha


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 24, 2016)

giggskadabra said:


> Hey guys the style is based on russian sabre, so that should explain why the strikes look the way they do. I do agree fencing masks should be worn and its a priority for us to buy these asap
> 
> The sticks are literally just pvc conduit pipe bound in electrical tape (a bit ghetto i know) but these are light enough for sparring and cheap enough to replace


Aha! I thought that looked like saber work. Glad to know I wasn't imagining things.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 25, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Aha! I thought that looked like saber work. Glad to know I wasn't imagining things.


Almost exactly like saber work. One main difference is saber's faster, but that's likely due to the lack of masks.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (May 1, 2016)

giggskadabra said:


> Video of me and My good friend and training partner paul doing some stick sparring, we both practice russian all round fighting which is a competitive melee system that incorporates both armed and unarmed combat. see what you think


for posting! I've found that hockey gloves and lacrosse arm pads also work good.


----------

